# Incra TS-LS Fence Rails too long



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,

When I first started getting into woodworking, I decide to to take the plunge and splurge on the Incra TS-LS fence system to enhance my table saw and save space and put a router table in it. I went with the biggest capacity one I could afford. But life got busy with change of jobs and 4 young kids - a couple of years later I am finally getting back to getting serious about it and want to set up the shop for once for a good workflow. Up to now everything was just on wheels and pushed up against walls etc and out of the way and the rare time s I was using my equipment like the table saw, I would pull it out. Now that I want to permanently layout and set up my equipment, I am starting think - man when I splurge for the 52" capacity / 92" Incra fence rails version thinking hey like TV's no one ever says I wish I got smaller… but I think I was wrong. I am using my garage and need to use only one side.

What are my options? - cut the rails off to make it shorter? (suggestions how to do this without ruining it. Take the system off and sell it and get a shorter version or trade someone? Seems like a big hassle - I remember it took me forever to install it.

Please let me know your thoughts and if you have ever run into this.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Cutting down the rails should be your last resort. If you do, use a miter saw or tablesaw to get a good 90 degree cut. Aluminum cuts clean and won't hurt most blades. I do, and have had no problems.

I thought 72" was going to be too long. It took a major shuffling of equipment to fit it in. Once in place, I didn't like the overhang on the left side of the cabinet. I contacted Incra and got a link to moving the rails. It looked too complicated, measuring and all that. I just loosened the rail mounts and slid it to where I wanted, and calibrated the fence to the blade. Works great. Incra recommends the way to set it up, so the fence can be moved to the other side for bevel cuts. The way I moved it there is no room for the fence on that side. Not a major problem, it can be moved easily and recalibrated quickly. I'm thinking if I need to move it to bevel cut frequently, I'll slide it all the way over to the left permanently. It only matters on bevel cuts. I don't have an extension table.










Right tilt or left? That will come into play with your options. Mine is right.

Maybe you could center the rails on the bed? I would try everything before cutting.

Maybe a craigslist ad to trade 92" rails for 72" ?


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Mine is left tilt I believe but the hump is not that big. Yeah I would like cutting to be last resort too - nothing good can come from it ha!


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I have the 72" rails (32" capacity) and they're pushing it on space, so I can relate to the space issue. I do have my saw on wheels, and I roll it out for wide cuts but leave it against the wall most of the time.

If you cut the rails, I don't see how that would hurt functionality. Cutting aluminum is not that difficult, and a carbide tipped saw blade should handle it. You'd probably want to clean up the rough edges with a file, but it's certainly doable.

You could put in a router table on either side, and make maximum use of the space. I don't see this working well on wheels, though.

You can buy the 72" rails by themselves, and just store the 92" rails. Then you'll have either option, should conditions change or if you want to sell it.

FWIW, you can order the 72" rails here, currently $99:
https://www.incrementaltools.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RAIL72
I have bought parts from them, and they offered local pickup (Dallas) at the time so I avoided shipping.


----------



## JJayzon1 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have the 72" rails, I was looking to upgrade to the 92", want to trade?


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

SignWave - thanks for the suggestion on just ordering the 72" rails for $99. Great idea!

JAY Made - I might be interested. I am going to try to re-layout the shop to see if I can make it work first. Also where are you? Shipping costs might factor into it, etc. I am also looking to remodel in a couple of years and hope to have more shop space then… laying the groundwork on that with the wife right now….;-)


----------



## JJayzon1 (Oct 20, 2012)

> SignWave - thanks for the suggestion on just ordering the 72" rails for $99. Great idea!
> 
> JAY Made - I might be interested. I am going to try to re-layout the shop to see if I can make it work first. Also where are you? Shipping costs might factor into it, etc. I am also looking to remodel in a couple of years and hope to have more shop space then… laying the groundwork on that with the wife right now….;-)
> 
> - WorksInTheory


WorksInTheory I'm in Gloucester MA, PM me if your re-layout doesn't work out.


----------



## ChipSawdust (Sep 13, 2017)

SignWave, how'd this turn out for you?


----------

